
Digital Assistants and 'Moral AI' on Whether to Report Illegal/Immoral Activity - laurex
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-6733417/Digital-assistants-discuss-moral-AI-report-illegal-immoral-activity.html
======
orangecat
It's about time we had a good 3rd Amendment case.

